# MM not producing sperm web?



## BoomBeat (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I got a mature male tarantula that made a sperm web once. I already bred him with a female about 5 weeks ago but she hasn't laid an egg sack yet. The male didn't produce a sperm web again yet...any idea what can i do to maybe stimulate him or something ?


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

what type of Spider is it ???


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Try placing some of her webbing/substrate into the males enclosure, if that fails maybe consider shark tanking him.


----------



## BoomBeat (Jan 1, 2011)

Dr3d said:


> what type of Spider is it ???



Yeah sorry forgot to say the most important thing lol. They are Chilean rose tarantulas


----------



## BoomBeat (Jan 1, 2011)

mcluskyisms said:


> Try placing some of her webbing/substrate into the males enclosure, if that fails maybe consider shark tanking him.


Il place some of her substrate in his enclosure as you said. Could you tell me what does shark tanking mean?:lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

BoomBeat said:


> Il place some of her substrate in his enclosure as you said. Could you tell me what does shark tanking mean?:lol2:


Shark tanking is when you put the male into another container (make sure its big enough for him to walk about a little bit) inside the females enclosure. Nine times out of then this will spur him on to create a fresh sperm web, sometimes they will even tap to each other through the container. Then you can judge whether or not you should go ahead with another pairing, sometimes if a female has been successfully paired she wont be interested in future pairings.


----------



## voyagerxp (Aug 7, 2009)

My suntiger has been mature since september last year and i've never seen a sperm web or he has done it and destroyed it when i've not been looking or he is a faulty t lol.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

voyagerxp said:


> My suntiger has been mature since september last year and i've never seen a sperm web or he has done it and destroyed it when i've not been looking or he is a faulty t lol.


He's most likely already made one and destroyed it.


----------



## voyagerxp (Aug 7, 2009)

Shame for him as he was my first ever male and he's probably to old not to find a mate. Been keeping t's for 18 years but only brought adult females untill last year when i brought some slings. Now i have 2 t's that are deffo males but have been mature since sept last year.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

voyagerxp said:


> Shame for him as he was my first ever male and he's probably to old not to find a mate. Been keeping t's for 18 years but only brought adult females untill last year when i brought some slings. Now i have 2 t's that are deffo males but have been mature since sept last year.


I'm sure you could grab an AF _P.irminia_ cheap enough. Would make a great first breeding project for you. They're some of the easiest tarantulas to pair up ever.

Here's some snaps http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...s/587179-some-big-spiders-16.html#post8282071


----------



## voyagerxp (Aug 7, 2009)

That would be great but i've never bred t's ever,watched youtube vids but always been a keeper. I would be well gutted if he gets eaten. Wheres the best place to buy a adult female _P.irminia._


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

voyagerxp said:


> That would be great but i've never bred t's ever,watched youtube vids but always been a keeper. I would be well gutted if he gets eaten. Wheres the best place to buy a adult female _P.irminia._


Just keep an eye on the classifieds, I'm sure I saw a few on there lastweek


----------



## voyagerxp (Aug 7, 2009)

cheers i'll keep my eye out. If i do get a female i would have to feed her and him up and look out for him making a sperm web yes.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

voyagerxp said:


> cheers i'll keep my eye out. If i do get a female i would have to feed her and him up and look out for him making a sperm web yes.


Yeah, best keep their enclosures along side each other before pairing, Ive paired my female twice now and she was fairly gentle with the male so I wouldn't worry a great deal. Certainly one of the most interesting sp. to watch mating IMO.


----------



## voyagerxp (Aug 7, 2009)

I've seen a few females on the classified but they are juvi.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

voyagerxp said:


> I've seen a few females on the classified but they are juvi.


Im sure one will come up


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Yeah, best keep their enclosures along side each other before pairing, Ive paired my female twice now and she was fairly gentle with the male so I wouldn't worry a great deal.* Certainly one of the most interesting sp. to watch mating IMO*.


That sounds so pervy. :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> That sounds so pervy. :lol2:


Haha, it does slightly doesn't it... 

But seriously, watching arboreals mating is crazy compared to watching terrestrials!!!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Haha, it does slightly doesn't it...
> 
> But seriously, watching arboreals mating is crazy compared to watching terrestrials!!!


You're making it sound worse. :lol2:


----------



## BoomBeat (Jan 1, 2011)

This morning i placed my male in a small container and did the "shark tanking" . The female or male didnt drum or anything but after about 9 hours in there i decided to free him and see what happens. He did go for it and i did see some insertions...lasted only 30 seconds. Than he went running lightning fast and i covered him as the female was viewing him more as food than as a partner. Took some pictures of the female after the mating as i couldnt hold my camera in 1 hand and the container in the other lol. This is the second mating with the first one being about 5 weeks ago.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

mcluskyisms said:


> But seriously, watching arboreals mating is crazy compared to watching terrestrials!!!


I wish I'd videoed my cambs pairing yesterday, after he let her down he was out of there like a bat out of hell :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> I wish I'd videoed my cambs pairing yesterday, after he let her down he was out of there like a bat out of hell :lol2:


I can imagine!!! Haha

Good luck with them BTW


----------



## BoomBeat (Jan 1, 2011)

Hope it was successful this time. The male aint eating anything too


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

BoomBeat said:


> Hope it was successful this time. The male aint eating anything too


Aye, fingers crossed for you.

As for feeding the male MM's rarely eat, the trick I use is to tong feed them a cricket, they'll only bite the cricket because you get them mardy trying to tong feed them it. After they bite it they usually carry on eating it unaware to the fact you just made them eat a meal, the perfect crime... Haha


----------



## BoomBeat (Jan 1, 2011)

Should i try to breed them again or should i wait a day or two? Don't want to stress them.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

BoomBeat said:


> Should i try to breed them again or should i wait a day or two? Don't want to stress them.


I'd wait at least a couple of weeks if you've already paired them twice now. Best keep an eye on them both to watch their behavior, keep an eye on the male to see if he makes another sperm web if he does soon that's a good sign. Also keep an eye on the female to see if she starts acting slightly different ie moving substrate around her burrow or staying in her hide a lot more etc.

Also, is it _G.rosea_ RCF you're pairing? If so, I may need to borrow your male on a 50/50 in a couple of weeks if you would borrow me him???

*EDIT* I just saw your from Malta, so no worries on a breeding loan haha


----------



## BoomBeat (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes its a RCF female. Id gladly borrow you my male but being from Malta he'd have to catch a plane :lol2: She is staying in her burrow lately.. hope for the best


----------



## BoomBeat (Jan 1, 2011)

New updates, sorry for the blurry pics but its difficult to focus and make sure the male doesn't get eaten at the same time lol . This is the first mating with this female . Yesterday i shark tanked him with one of the females and saw him webbing .


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

5 weeks is a short time for a G.rosea to do most things lol. It has been recorded that the longest time from mating to egg sac is a year lol. Did you flood her tank?


----------



## BoomBeat (Jan 1, 2011)

Infact this is another female. I have never bred this female before . The other one i bred her 2 times..hoping for the best. No i didn't floor her tank why lol?


----------

